# Concrete coatings



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

We have started a new business called Emerald Coast Crystal Coatings. We deal with a product called Crystal Granite.The product is applied to carports, garages, driveways, patio, pool decks.If anyone wants to check out a little more about it just check out the website. www.crystalgranite.net . We are based out of Destin but our coverage area is from FL/AL line to Tallahassee. Free estimates. pm or email if any questions. [email protected] Thanks for your time. Jared


----------

